# Winter Storage of Spayer



## Stump Man (Aug 28, 2004)

I have a John Bean Mist Blower that I have been putting dormant spray oil in tank during the winter months to keep from freezing. I found out that I have to buy a drum of 30 gals. What else could I use? Would RV antifreeze do the trick. Just don't want broken pipes or pump in spring. Thanks


----------



## Nickrosis (Aug 28, 2004)

I asked the dealer for our Jim Bean pumps, and he said to spray out the tank, add straight antifreeze, and run briefly so the AF gets into the pump/pipes/tubing. Don't get me started on our Jim Bean purchase this summer....a brand new $20,000 sprayer that was dead on arrival and in need of a lot of resuscitation.


----------



## Stump Man (Aug 28, 2004)

I have been using John Bean sprayers since 1955 and my Dad had a old 1930 John Bean 35GPM. In my book they are the best and can always get parts for them. Just my input. It must have been the dealer that wasn't good. We do all our own work on our sprayers as there isn't a dealer near Portland,Me


----------



## Nickrosis (Aug 29, 2004)

The dealer is great. Our other 3 Bean sprayers are great with about 50 years of reliable service between all of them. But the new sprayer isn't worth the metal they made it with. We'll be writing a letter with lots of pictures included.


----------



## Saw Man (Aug 29, 2004)

Sold Solo, and Cima mistblowers up to 300 gallons a few years ago.
Tanks, were mostly poly so not as critical as metal. 
Simply drained, flushed entire system, left tanks, filters and valves open and let air dry.
Pumps all drained, flushed, then filled both pump and attached valves with anti freeze. Tried to agitae to get everyting coated.
When reactivating....cleaned, flushed, cleaned, flushed, flushed.

Today, I would do one of two methods after exploring both products:

1. Clean, flush, forced air dry, then install a solid vaporizing rust inhibitor. System is kept closed for internal coating.

2. Same as above, but would install a long term storage aerosol vaporizer. Come in spray cans, used in treating engines.

Gets rid of using messy, and poisoness antifreeze, besides would save time.
Both would work, just don't know which would be simpler. Cost isn't a major factor as the results of idamage thru improper storage are worse.


----------



## kevintree (Aug 29, 2004)

We mix bodegadeable anti freeze(got at boat yard) with water and start pump to run through system.

Kevin


----------



## arboromega (Sep 3, 2004)

stay with your dormant oil! most sprayer will winterize with rv anti freeze, but what do you do with it in the spring? if you use dornmant oil to winterize you can spray it onto some plant in the spring. no waste, just profit.


----------

